# FET @ RFC



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi girls how is everyone doing 
Well back on the roller coaster again for us put on the waiting list for FET at The Royal last week met with Dr McFaul who was our original consultant who was lovely don't remember him being so nice haven't seen him in a few years. 
Now waiting for our offer letter - so the waiting begins........
Anyone any idea of the cost of FET at the Royal
Is anyone cycling aug / sept time
Everyone is always in my thoughts 

Fi xx


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Fi

I don't know how much FET costs sorry.

But I am waiting on golden ticket to arrive so maybe cycling around September time too. Maybe we'll be cycle buddies.

Good luck this time round.

Boo


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi boo how's you
It would be great to have a cycle buddy - were you having your treatment 
I hope your golden ticket arrives soon
It seem quite quiet on here at the minute hope everyone is keeping well  

X


----------



## Ctv (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Fi
I just had FET at RFC today. The price went down   2mths ago, I think it was about £1100 plus drugs, I had drugs left over from fresh cycle at Origin so I only paid another £120 as far as I remember.  Admin was nightmare, they lost all our consent forms, and today I was told to phone at 10am to see if embryos survived thaw, no one answered until 10.20 (I was going loopy!!) but the doctors and nurses have been fabulous. Best of luck for your cycle!


----------



## Ctv (Nov 29, 2012)

Hope your turn comes soon Boo.
We reached top of FET waiting list within about 2mths, all faster than expected.


----------

